
Are Women Wearing Too Much Makeup? And Why Does The Atlantic Care? - ALee
http://vitals.lifehacker.com/are-women-wearing-too-much-makeup-and-why-does-the-atl-1798702277
======
Boothroid
On the one hand want the option to be able to play dress up like a big girl,
on the other hand want option to be taken seriously in the workplace. Well,
which is it to be?

